# Roh Dr-2



## GoatNoob (Jun 3, 2009)

I found some advertisements about the launch of the ROH DR-2, which is marketed as the new version of the Drift R. This was supposed to happen near the beginning of this year, but I haven't seen any sites listing prices or availability. Does anyone know if/when/from where these are going to be sold?


----------



## fattirewilly (May 26, 2006)

GoatNoob said:


> I found some advertisements about the launch of the ROH DR-2, which is marketed as the new version of the Drift R. This was supposed to happen near the beginning of this year, but I haven't seen any sites listing prices or availability. Does anyone know if/when/from where these are going to be sold?


Group A Wheels - Catalog

Not here. I'd think these guys would have em if they existed.


----------



## GoatNoob (Jun 3, 2009)

Thanks for the reply, Willy. I was thinking the same thing, but hoping I was wrong 

So, I decided to go directly to the source. As far as I can tell, the manufacturer's website is </title> <link rel="stylesheet" type="text/css" media="screen, print, projection" href="common.css"></link> <script type="text/javascript" src="ie_noclick.js"></script> <link rel="stylesheet" type="text/css" media="screen, print, projection" href="in

I wasn't surprised to find no mention of the DR-2, but I didn't see the Drift R, either. Is that model discontinued, now?


----------



## GoatNoob (Jun 3, 2009)

...and why does the link to ROH look like it was created by a dyslexic web designer on crack?? :willy:


----------



## Northeast Rod Run (Oct 29, 2008)

the reason why, is because the DR-2 is not a real ROH wheel. the company *Group A* is making them and using ROH's name on them. there were problems with that so now they are calling them Scarello ROH DR-2's

they are a cheply made knock-off that is being produced in China, and there are lots of quality problems with them. on top of that, many people have been taken for a ride from *Group A*.

if you want to know the whole truth, contact ROH directly and ask them about "their" DR-2's.


----------

